# 2010 Dodge HD



## Fun Plow (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I like that alot payup I will be buying one there 2nd year out so all the bugs are worked out!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

the fronts ugly as hell. blah


----------



## Fun Plow (Jan 22, 2009)

exmark1;750473 said:


> I like that alot payup I will be buying one there 2nd year out so all the bugs are worked out!


I'm not sure if you are interested in the Cummins (I know I am!! HA), but from what I have read and understand they are using the already introduced 6.7L Diesel that already met 2010's emission requirements back in its debut. That being said, I believe they are using the 6.7L for the 2010's with no changes. However, its still an all new re-designed truck, so like we've heard/seen before, they may need to clean up some bugs. Just something to think about.

Am I making excuses to run out and pick-up a 2010 when they are available? Maybe... LOL


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would buy another diesel for sure...I wonder what the red sport model will look like in that body style. By 2011 I should be ready lol if not sooner


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Sign me up! That thing is awesome


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I hope the heated steering wheel is standard with the plow prep package


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Im not to sure about that urea injection on the 2010 diesels and up. Hopefully its not a problem. That sucks they dont have a extended cab either, just regular, 4 door, and mega cab. Maybe ill buy one in 10 years.


----------



## DocJohnson (Dec 17, 2008)

Is it me, or does that thing kinda of have a "Ford" look to it. In some of these frames it looks alot like a F350 dually. To me anyway. Nice truck still


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DocJohnson;750713 said:


> Is it me, or does that thing kinda of have a "Ford" look to it. In some of these frames it looks alot like a F350 dually. To me anyway. Nice truck still


I thought it looked like a Ford a few times also.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Ford just beat them to the new more aerodynamic style box. Its all about fuel ecconomy now days.

From what I hear they are offering the reg cab, quad cab and the new crew cab. They have done away with the mega cab


----------



## Fun Plow (Jan 22, 2009)

exmark1;750529 said:


> I would buy another diesel for sure...I wonder what the red sport model will look like in that body style. By 2011 I should be ready lol if not sooner


I wondered about the sport model too... but have only seen the chrome bumpers. I'm not a fan of chrome that much... more body color.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

It's not just the ugly aerodynamic box, it's the Ford rip off headlights that make it look like a Ford.
You guys realize it's Independent front suspension, right? 
Double A arm they call it. Introduced in 2009 models. I was looking to do my part for the economy and replace my 96 with a 08 or 09 until I found out 09's have independent suspension- coil springs not torsion bars, but independent all the same. It's a no sale for me. I still can't understand why Ford is the only one listening to buyers and offering locking hubs instead of CAD systems. Chrysler's management is a bit out of touch- I expected better of them especially with the introduction of the heavy duty medium class trucks.


----------



## Fun Plow (Jan 22, 2009)

justme-;750787 said:


> It's not just the ugly aerodynamic box, it's the Ford rip off headlights that make it look like a Ford.
> You guys realize it's Independent front suspension, right?
> Double A arm they call it. Introduced in 2009 models. I was looking to do my part for the economy and replace my 96 with a 08 or 09 until I found out 09's have independent suspension- coil springs not torsion bars, but independent all the same. It's a no sale for me. I still can't understand why Ford is the only one listening to buyers and offering locking hubs instead of CAD systems. Chrysler's management is a bit out of touch- I expected better of them especially with the introduction of the heavy duty medium class trucks.


Are both the 2500 and 3500 IFS? How about the chassis cab (4500+)? That sucks.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought the 2010s still had straight axles?


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

http://www.allpar.com/model/ram/2010-HD.html Featuring solid front and rear axles, and a five-link, coil-spring front suspension with solid axle, a front and rear link-type sway bar and heavy-duty tubular shock absorbers are standard. The rear suspension on two- and four-wheel-drive models is equipped with leaf springs and includes standard two-stage springs as part of the design for greater load-carrying capability and better ride with light loads

This website says straight axles. And a 5500 pound front GVW.


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Man what are you talkin about? The only Ram with Independent front end is the 1500 which is coil spring IFS. Ram 2500 and 3500 4X4 trucks have solid front axles ever since like forever. Actually in 2010 the increased the front axle rating up from 5200 to 5500lb, and one of the articles actually said it was to increase the snowplow weight capacity! I really like the looks of the new rams someday im gonna have me one of them!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am going to start saving my pennies now for 2011. That thing is awesome. I already got some pennies put aside too. Those are gold dollars mixed into it on top. i started adding those when it hit half full


----------



## QKSnowRemoval (Aug 21, 2008)

im not sure if i like them, the work commercial trucks look cool, but idk about the other they are kinda ugly, maybe if i say a modded one i might like it, but i like the 2006 to 2008 body style know


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I like them, they look better than the Super Dutys and Silverados.
http://www.allpar.com/model/ram/2010-HD.html


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;750719 said:


> I thought it looked like a Ford a few times also.


Nahh, its just a dream JD....Wake Up! lol :waving:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks bloated

Like a dead animal on the road LOL


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Not a good design move in styling for them- but it's a safe one. I looked on the Dodge.com website and every indication was that they were all IFS.
Makes sense to make the 1500 ifs for smoothness- too many guys want a Cadillac ride from their truck and the half ton is "toy" enough to be able to do it. IFS is a joke on anything that really carries weight.

OK, so now IF I can find an 09 after just dumping over $2K into mine.....
Not sure I can swallow the styling of the 2010....not sure I can swallow the style of the 08/09 either.....


----------



## rafa123 (Nov 22, 2008)

i like it nice big firm looking truck, any idea of the price anyone


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

DocJohnson;750713 said:


> Is it me, or does that thing kinda of have a "Ford" look to it. In some of these frames it looks alot like a F350 dually. To me anyway. Nice truck still


That was one of the first things that popped into my head. Just square up the edges on the grill and get rid of the slant on the headlights, and it looks like a Ford. The dually fender looks to be part of the bed, like Chevy did. I don't like the idea, but it does look smoother, I would have to guess the new 2010 Ford will probably have one piece too.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

I think it looks good.Glad they did away with the Mega Cab Daully with the trailer fenders.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Surprised nobody's brought up the topic of interior yet. I went to the autoshow yesterday and sat in all the big 3s trucks, and I have to say I was quite impressed with the dodge's interior over everybody elses. You could've fooled me into thinking it was a GM. It was very comfortable. The difference between the 08 style and the '10 interior was huge. 

The new front end does almost look ford-ish, but I can put up with that, its the ugly dually fenders that make me want to throw up. They had a 5500 chassis cab 4x4 there with the 6.7L cummins what a BEAST.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

justme-;750787 said:


> It's not just the ugly aerodynamic box, it's the Ford rip off headlights that make it look like a Ford.


Ummmmm, back in 94, Dodge brought back the style of the front fenders being lower than the hood, Ford then followed suit when Dodge started outselling them? Who ripped who off?


----------



## snowman79 (Nov 27, 2007)

i kind of like the look. I would like to see what a 2500 or 3500 SRW with the New crew cab would look like....


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

That Dodge looks huge!


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Stik208;751310 said:


> I like them, they look better than the Super Dutys and Silverados.
> http://www.allpar.com/model/ram/2010-HD.html


I agree with you there. I don't see why they keep making 'em uglier.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

sven_502;752583 said:


> Surprised nobody's brought up the topic of interior yet. I went to the autoshow yesterday and sat in all the big 3s trucks, and I have to say I was quite impressed with the dodge's interior over everybody elses. You could've fooled me into thinking it was a GM. It was very comfortable. The difference between the 08 style and the '10 interior was huge.
> 
> The new front end does almost look ford-ish, but I can put up with that, its the ugly dually fenders that make me want to throw up. They had a 5500 chassis cab 4x4 there with the 6.7L cummins what a BEAST.


They are nice looking, but they still give you the same cheesy gauge selection
I would like to see some practical gauges in them.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

USMCMP5811;752596 said:


> Ummmmm, back in 94, Dodge brought back the style of the front fenders being lower than the hood, Ford then followed suit when Dodge started outselling them? Who ripped who off?


I didn't say that... look at the headlights themselves and compare them to a current gen Ford....
Dodge did the dropped fender semi truck look (actually an homage to the 30's trucks styling according to the designer of the 2nd gen in 1994), which is typical. Dodge's Neon started the sloped hood oval headlight style everyone from Ford to Mercedes Benz copied throughout the 1990's.... (Look at a Neon, Taurus, Mercedes...)


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

looks better that the current drw from dodge .that looks like the rear fenders was an after thought


JR


----------



## stillen (Dec 7, 2003)

Fugly...... and i heard rumors of a coil rear suspension???


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

stillen;754204 said:


> Fugly...... and i heard rumors of a coil rear suspension???


only in the 1500's .


----------



## EFI (Mar 18, 2007)

Dodge parts suppliers are put on notice today , no payments till they get Tarp funds .


----------

